
Voter Suppression in Wisconsin - hsod
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2017/10/voter-suppression-wisconsin-election-2016/
======
dsabanin
So not having a valid ID and trying to vote counts as vote suppression? How
can anyone argue that voting without showing a valid state ID is even an
option?

~~~
YesonID
I hope voter IDs become mandatory in the near future, but it's got to be
rolled out ethically:

1\. They have to be free 2\. They have to be "accessible" for the rural
population 3\. They have to be adequately communicated in advance of elections
(1+ years, not 1+ months) 4\. The process needs to be simple - require proof
of citizenship or an ID that requires proof of citizenship.

I think there'd be no problem with having a few people stationed in post
offices to do this. I'd imagine a fair amount of supporters would volunteer to
do it if it meant improving the integrity of our elections.

